
But Everyone Is a Beginner - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/but-everyone-is-a-beginner/
======
stockkid
I think when it comes to programming, we are all just beginners with different
levels of cultivated intuition. Sometimes we might feel that we are 'stuck' at
a beginner phase because we define the expert status purely in terms of
knowledge.

But What separates so-called expert programmers and novices is the intuition
that one can develop through a prolonged practice in a very predictable
environment that is software engineering.

